# Rough day on the Upper C



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

If you don't want the info to be passed around or aren't interested in sharing, then you should probably just keep your thoughts private in the first place. Kind of.....i dunno the right word....tacky? Maybe not the best word, but still. If you don't want to let people know what happened then you shouldn't use such a charged title....

Not sure what happened.

But condolences to the family....families......etc. Always sad to hear about bad news on the river, even when you don't hear it.


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

I shared what I know without speculation. I just know many people are affected and grieving and I wish express my sympathy.


----------



## Tevaman911 (Oct 4, 2013)

A person in a duckie was killed at or near needles eye. AVA was the first one on scene that is all the information I have heard.


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

so sorry to hear.  thanks for the update. seems to have been a bad year so far. on one hand its good to see the whitewater business thriving so well and becoming so popular but on the other hand more people = more accidents. bummer to hear.


----------



## Beardance42 (May 12, 2008)

We floated past the scene at the new Radium ramp - ambulance, fire squad, sheriff etc. Haven't seen any news reports on it. Very sad thing, condolences to all involved. 

Needle Eye and Yarmony were both kicking pretty hard yesterday.


----------



## streetdoctor (May 11, 2012)

I've never paddled this section of water but I feel like I've read about a lot of incidents there this spring. How is there so much carnage on a section of class III water?


----------



## JessaQ (May 27, 2014)

streetdoctor said:


> I've never paddled this section of water but I feel like I've read about a lot of incidents there this spring. How is there so much carnage on a section of class III water?


At lower flows (like the last few years), this is the party section of river- tubing, sunning, swimming, and the like. It's where you take your friends who are scared of the water and where people go to get drunk and goof off on the water (I'm not condoning this, it's just a fact). Last summer, by this time, you could probably have done most of the section out of the boat with no pfd, as you almost can't tell there are any rapids at all. Many of the weekend and holiday users have no idea how to deal with real water. The character of the two significant rapids changes quickly and dramatically as flows increase, the water is much colder than people are accustomed to or expecting, and many of the revellers have been caught off guard. At over 5000 cfs, most of the eddies are gone, and a swim for the uninitiated is a little terrifying. Right now (around 3000), most large boats are fine, there are plenty of eddies, but smaller boats with inexperienced paddlers have definitely been tossed around in the rapids, and many of the people in those boats don't know basic river safety or don't have respect for the power of the river. Last weekend, I saw two rattled SUPers eddied out below Needle's Eye who said they had no idea the water would be like it was, and they would be taking out before planned (smart). I also saw two very drunk grown men on a single duckie, one in a dry suit sitting partially submerged on the stern, and they were headed toward Yarmony (not smart). I have no idea what happened yesterday, but I do know there are a remarkable number of river users out on the Upper C right now who should probably wait until it's under 2000 cfs.


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

JessaQ said:


> I saw two rattled SUPers eddied out below Needle's Eye *who said they had no idea the water would be like it was*


If you dont do your ressearch before going boating and have at least SOME clue as to what's down below you, then I don't have much pity for you......


----------



## Captain (Sep 8, 2013)

Yeti, 
No one is asking for your compassion. Show some respect and move on.
Captain


----------



## streetdoctor (May 11, 2012)

Captain said:


> Yeti,
> No one is asking for your compassion. Show some respect and move on.
> Captain


Respect someone who obviously doesn't respect the river? He's not talking about the incident that occurred here. The thing about respect is you normally have to earn it... blindly getting on a river you know nothing about doesn't get any respect from me. If anything it pisses me off because it potentially leads to more rules and regulations for others in the future.

Based on the great deal of information the OP provided this is hardly a memorial thread. He shouldn't have even posted IMO.


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

My freinds were involved with pulling the person out of the water, they passed by our camp asking us if we had a radio or if we had cell service. When our freind passed us with the person who had passed on the boat he was oaring we knew it wasn't good. From what I was told he was wearing a pfd when he was found. My freind had his children aboard his boat during this and at rancho everyone involved was shaken up badly. Sometimes things happen on the river and it affects everyone around. My thoughts and prayers go out to the victims family.


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

streetdoctor said:


> Respect someone who obviously doesn't respect the river? He's not talking about the incident that occurred here. The thing about respect is you normally have to earn it... blindly getting on a river you know nothing about doesn't get any respect from me. If anything it pisses me off because it potentially leads to more rules and regulations for others in the future.
> 
> Based on the great deal of information the OP provided this is hardly a memorial thread. He shouldn't have even posted IMO.


this ^ is everything I would have said. thank you.


----------



## whiteh2o (May 8, 2006)

Thanks Grem. 
Pay no mind to the holier than thou, internet gods who are too busy talkin to hear what someone is sayin.
I need to get back on the river and hope your there when I can.
Also, to those who live for this kinda thing, I have no interest in a who is right/wrong debate.
Thinkin of the family of the deceased, and those who are directly affected by their courage to step up and help.


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

whiteh2o said:


> Pay no mind to the holier than thou, internet gods who are too busy talkin to hear what someone is sayin.


Quaint


----------



## CoBoater (Jan 27, 2007)

yetigonecrazy said:


> Quaint


somebody's dead and you gotta use it as an excuse to have a pissing match about it. thats not quaint, its sad.


----------



## Nessy (May 25, 2009)

Here is the media account...

http://www.skyhidailynews.com/news/12126770-113/river-county-garfield-body


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------

